# Advice for a first time sous chef



## jyahya (Oct 4, 2015)

I just got bumped up to sous chef today after a long well fought battle amongst co-workers. This is my first time being a sous chef in a real high volume restaurant. I already know how to do food costs, menus, and all that jazz. Would like advice on managing the kitchen staff, foh, or just anything you've wish you woulda liked to know when you first began your career as a chef?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Be friendly with the staff, but not friends with the staff.

Be consistent in your actions, both cooking and managing.

Be on same page as the chef.

Don't ask anyone to do what you are not willing to do yourself.

Show with your actions and work ethic rather than with words.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

+1 on that
Listen to what people say, make decisions yourself. Pay attention. Own it when you make mistakes. Delegate. Don't spend all your time cooking. Don't be afraid to cook. Don't work too much


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Since it was a "well fought battle " with the other employees but proud but don't flaunt your promotion. Earn the title and respect by being fair, consistant, hardworking and smart. Keep on the same page as the chef so you can keep everyone else on the same page. 
Follow all the above advice. 

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Jyahya said:


> I just got bumped up to sous chef today after a long well fought battle amongst co-workers. This is my first time being a sous chef in a real high volume restaurant. I already know how to do food costs, menus, and all that jazz. Would like advice on managing the kitchen staff, foh, or just anything you've wish you woulda liked to know when you first began your career as a chef?


Firstly, know that you have so much yet to learn.

Be humble. Be honest, Be sincere.

You will be constantly in a learning mode.

It is never wrong to not know a thing.

But it IS wrong to make a decision and carry out a plan if you do not have all the experience and knowledge to back it up.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Be humble.  Have your chef's back at all time and in all things.  But remain an advocate for your coworkers.  Be honest and forthright with your chef, speak your mind and be a good sounding board for him or her.  But be diplomatic, too.  Chef may not always be right but s/he's always chef.


----------

